# Am I overfeeding?



## CAfilly (Jun 27, 2012)

The past couple days I have noticed my kids' tummies appearing much fuller than they have since I got them almost two weeks ago. Its probably just because they are growing boys, but it still makes me concerned that I'm feeding them too much.

I debated with myself a lot whether or not to give them grain, and eventually decided to give them a small amount. They seem to enjoy it, but they don't LOVE it and one scoop will take them about two days to eat. Now I'm considering not continuing to give it...

---

AM - 8oz bottle milk, 1/2 flake of hay (they eat all the leaves out, then the next morning I turn it over and stir up more leaves. I give fresh hay every other day.)

PM - 8oz bottle milk, 1 cup Purina Goat Chow (which lasts them 2-3 days.. they just nibble on it throughout the day when they are out of hay).
After their PM bottle, I let them out of the pen and hang out with my daughter and I in the yard, and they browse on the tall grass throughout that time. 

They also always have free-choice minerals & baking soda, which they barely touch.

---

Thoughts on this schedule? Should I cut out/reduce anything? Once they are 10 weeks old they will be reduced to one bottle per day. 

Thanks :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Were they eating hay and grain before you got them? If the rumen is not working well yet from lack of hay they may be very round daily until it gets going. The Purina Goat Chow is a sweet feed and although all my boys get grain I dont recommend a sweet feed for boys.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

My boys are a little older than yours...they get 1/2 cup of grain (Noble goat) per day, split between the two of them. So what you're giving sounds about right for your guys. 
If you're also feeding them milk, perhaps they just might not be hungry enough for the grain. onder: 
Besides the grain, mine mostly they munch on hay, ALL day long. :greengrin:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*good looking goats*

I just wanted to say those are some great looking wethers!


----------

